#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Βιβλίο εσόδων-εξόδων από χειρόγραφο σε ηλεκτρονικό

## spiderman

Μέχρι σήμερα κρατάω χειρόγραφο βιβλίο εσόδων-εξόδων Β κατηγορίας. Γνωρίζω ότι αρκετοί, ίσως και οι περισσότεροι πλέον το κρατάνε ηλεκτρονικά (π.χ. excel). Αυτό είναι νόμιμο? ρωτάω γιατί δεν πρέπει κάθε εσόδων εξόδων να είναι τρυπημένο από την εφορία?
Σε περίθπτωση που είναι νόμιμο μπορώ από το επόμενο τρίμηνο να σταματήσω το χειρόγραφο και να αρχίσω ηλεκτρονικό (χρειάζεται να ενημερώσω την εφορία)?

----------


## accounter

Αν δεν τηρήσεις βιβλίο εσόδων εξόδων χειρόγραφο πρέπει να τηρήσεις ΘΕΩΡΗΜΕΝΗ μηνίαια κατάσταση βιβλίου εσόδων εξόδων μηχανογραφημένη ! 

ΚΒΣ - ΜΗΧΑΝΟΓΡΑΦΗΣΗ 


3. Ο επιτηδευματίας που τηρεί βιβλία πρώτης ή δεύτερης κατηγορίας ενημερώνει τα βιβλία της έδρας ή του υποκαταστήματός του μέσα στις προθεσμίες που ορίζουν οι διατάξεις της παραγράφου 1 του Αρθρου 17 του Κώδικα αυτού.


*και εκτυπωνει μηνιαία κατάσταση στην οποία εμφανίζονται μόνο τα μηνιαία αθροίσματα των αντίστοιχων στηλών του τηρούμενου βιβλίου αγορών και εσόδων - εξόδων*.


*Προυποθέσεις για να κριθούν τα βιβλία ανεπαρκή* 
Τα βιβλία και στοιχεία κρίνονται ανεπαρκή ή ανακριβή και συνεπάγονται εξωλογιστικό προσδιορισμό της φορολογητέας ύλης, κατά περίπτωση, μόνο εφόσον τούτο προβλέπεται από τις επόμενες παραγράφους 3, 4, 6 και 7. 
Τα βιβλία και στοιχεία της δεύτερης και τρίτης κατηγορίας κρίνονται ανεπαρκή όταν ο υπόχρεος διαζευκτικά ή αθροιστικά:
*α)* δεν τηρεί ή δεν διαφυλάσσει το βιβλίο παραγωγής - κοστολογίου ή το βιβλίο τεχνικών προδιαγραφών ή το βιβλίο ή δελτίο ποσοτικής παραλαβής που ορίζεται από την παράγραφο 1 του άρθρου 10 του Κώδικα αυτού,_- αντικαταστάθηκε ως άνω με το άρθρο 31 παρ. 4 του ν. 3522/2006.)_
*β)* τηρεί ή εκδίδει ή διαφυλάσσει τα βιβλία και στοιχεία του Κώδικα αυτού κατά τρόπο που αντιβαίνει τις διατάξεις αυτού ή τηρεί βιβλία κατηγορίας κατώτερης εκείνης στην οποία εντάσσεται,
*γ)* λαμβάνει εικονικά ως προς τον αντισυμβαλλόμενο φορολογικά στοιχεία διακίνησης ή αξίας,
*δ)* εξοφλεί τιμολόγια αξίας 3.000 ευρώ και άνω με τρόπο διαφορετικό από τον οριζόμενο.
*(ε)* δεν συντάσσει και δεν καταχωρεί στο βιβλίο απογραφών τον Πίνακα Φορολογικών Αποτελεσμάτων Χρήσης, που ορίζεται από την περίπτωση Γ της παραγράφου 7 του άρθρου 7 του Κώδικα αυτού ή συντάσσει αυτόν ανακριβώς). - _Προστέθηκε με το άρθρο 12 παρ. 8 του ν. 3301/2004._
Οι πράξεις ή οι παρατυπίες ή οι παραλείψεις της παραγράφου αυτής τότε μόνο συνιστούν ανεπάρκεια, όταν δεν οφείλονται σε παραδρομή ή συγγνωστή πλάνη ή όταν καθιστούν αντικειμενικά αδύνατο και όχι απλώς δυσχερή το λογιστικό έλεγχο των φορολογικών υποχρεώσεων. 
(Δεν συνιστούν αντικειμενική αδυναμία ελέγχου οι περιπτώσεις που αναφέρονται σε διαπιστωθείσες πλημμέλειες στα τηρηθέντα βιβλία και στοιχεία, καθώς και η αδυναμία αναπαραγωγής του περιεχομένου του θεωρημένου οπτικού δίσκου του βιβλίου αποθήκης, όταν καλύπτονται από καταστάσεις ή ηλεκτρομαγνητικά μέσα ή άλλα αναλυτικά στοιχεία, τα οποία παρέχονται στο φορολογικό έλεγχο στην προθεσμία που τάσσεται από αυτόν, με την προϋπόθεση ότι προκύπτουν με σαφήνεια τα δεδομένα, ώστε να είναι δυνατές οι ελεγκτικές επαληθεύσεις και επαληθεύονται αυτά από τα βιβλία και στοιχεία.- _Αντικαταστάθηκε ως άνω με το άρθρο 20, παρ. 14 του ν. 3296/2004.)_
Η ανεπάρκεια πρέπει να αναφέρεται σε αδυναμία διενέργειας συγκεκριμένων ελεγκτικών επαληθεύσεων για οικονομικά μεγέθη μεγάλης έκτασης σε σχέση με τα μεγέθη των βιβλίων και στοιχείων και να είναι αιτιολογημένη.
*4.* Τα βιβλία και τα στοιχεία της δεύτερης και τρίτης κατηγορίας κρίνονται ανακριβή όταν ο υπόχρεος διαζευκτικά ή αθροιστικά:
*α)* δεν εμφανίζει στα βιβλία του έσοδα ή έξοδα ή εμφανίζει αυτά ανακριβώς ή εμφανίζει έξοδα που δεν έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί και δεν έχει εκδοθεί φορολογικό στοιχείο,
*β)* δεν καταχωρεί στο βιβλίο απογραφών αποθέματα ή καταχωρεί αυτά ανακριβώς ως προς την ποσότητα,
*γ)* δεν εκδίδει ή εκδίδει ανακριβή ή εικονικά ή πλαστά ως προς την ποσότητα ή την αξία ή τον αντισυμβαλλόμενο φορολογικά στοιχεία διακίνησης ή αξίας, ή λαμβάνει ανακριβή ή εικονικά ως προς την ποσότητα ή την αξία τέτοια στοιχεία,
*δ)* δεν εμφανίζει την πραγματική κατάσταση της επιχείρησής του, για τον επιτηδευματία της τρίτης κατηγορίας,
*ε)* δεν τηρεί ή δεν διαφυλάσσει ή δεν επιδεικνύει στον τακτικό φορολογικό έλεγχο τα πρόσθετα βιβλία της παραγράφου 5 του άρθρου 10 ή δεν καταχωρεί σε αυτά τις συναλλαγές ή καταχωρεί σε αυτά ανακριβώς τα στοιχεία που προσδιορίζουν το ύψος της συναλλαγής,
*στ)** δεν διαφυλάσσει ή δεν επιδεικνύει στον τακτικό φορολογικό έλεγχο, εντός τακτού ευλόγου χρόνου, που ορίζεται με σημείωμα της αρμόδιας Δ.Ο.Υ., κατά περίπτωση το ισοζύγιο γενικού – αναλυτικών καθολικών ή τη μηνιαία κατάσταση του βιβλίου εσόδων – εξόδων επί μηχανογραφικής τήρησης των βιβλίων ή τα θεωρημένα ημερολόγια και το θεωρημένο βιβλίο εσόδων – εξόδων επί χειρόγραφης τήρησης, τα συνοδευτικά στοιχεία των αγαθών, καθώς και τα προβλεπόμενα από τον Κώδικα αυτό παραστατικά, με τα οποία ενεργούνται οι πρωτογενείς εγγραφές, ανεξάρτητα από τις διαχειριστικές περιόδους στις οποίες αυτά αφορούν*.
Δεν εμπίπτει στην περίπτωση αυτή η μη διαφύλαξη και επίδειξη, η οποία οφείλεται σε λόγους αποδεδειγμένης ανωτέρας βίας, εφαρμοζομένων αναλόγως των οριζομένων στις διατάξεις της παραγράφου 3,
*ζ)* νοθεύει τα φορολογικά στοιχεία,
*η)* εμφανίζει αθροιστικά λάθη στο βιβλίο εσόδων - εξόδων, στη μηνιαία κατάσταση του βιβλίου εσόδων - εξόδων, καθώς και στο βιβλίο απογραφών,
*θ)* δεν τηρεί κατά περίπτωση τα ημερολόγια ή το ισοζύγιο του γενικού - αναλυτικών καθολικών ή το βιβλίο εσόδων - εξόδων ή τη μηνιαία κατάσταση του βιβλίου εσόδων - εξόδων ή δεν τηρεί ή δεν διαφυλάσσει το βιβλίο αποθήκης ή τις καταστάσεις της ποσοτικής καταχώρισης των αποθεμάτων ή το βιβλίο απογραφών όταν δεν συντάσσονται τέτοιες καταστάσεις._-_ Οι _περιπτώσεις β΄, ε΄ και η΄αντικαταστάθηκαν ως άνω με το άρθρο 31 παρ. 5 του ν.3522/2006 και προστίθεται μετά την περίπτωση η΄ νέα περίπτωση_ 
Οι πράξεις ή οι παραλείψεις της παραγράφου αυτής, για να συνεπάγονται εξωλογιστικό προσδιορισμό των αποτελεσμάτων, πρέπει να είναι μεγάλης έκτασης, ώστε να τα επηρεάζουν σημαντικά ή να καθιστούν αντικειμενικά αδύνατο το λογιστικό έλεγχο των φορολογικών υποχρεώσεων, εφαρμοζομένων αναλόγως των διατάξεων των δύο τελευταίων εδαφίων της παραγράφου 3 του άρθρου αυτού για τις πράξεις ή παραλείψεις των περιπτώσεων στ΄ και θ΄ της παραγράφου αυτής.
Δεν λογίζονται ως ανεπάρκεια ή ως ανακρίβεια: 
*α)* η καταχώριση εσόδου ή εξόδου σε χρήση άλλη από εκείνη που αφορά, 
*β)* οι πράξεις της περίπτωσης η΄ της παραγράφου αυτής, όταν από αυτές δεν μειώνεται το φορολογικό αποτέλεσμα, 
*γ)* η αποτίμηση των αποθεμάτων με διαφορετικό τρόπο από αυτόν που ορίζεται με τις διατάξεις των παραγράφων 1 και 2 του άρθρου 28 του παρόντος Κώδικα, με την προϋπόθεση ότι είναι δυνατή στο χρόνο που θα ζητηθεί από το φορολογικό έλεγχο η σύνταξη κατάστασης αποτίμησης αυτών με τον τρόπο που ορίζεται από τις προαναφερόμενες διατάξεις._- αντικαταστάθηκε ως άνω με το άρθρο 31 παρ. 6 του ν. 3522/2006.)_

----------

spiderman

----------

